# Bland Diet CAUSING Diarrhea???



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, so I posted in a previous thread about how my car died the other day and it was only after that when I discovered I was out of dog food.

So I home-cooked for Bella and Laila. Normally, Bella has a tummy of steel, so I wasn't worried at all about giving her something different. I can change her kibble up without gradually switching over, I can give her leftovers as treats occasionally ... heck, I even sometimes buy her a cheeseburger (plain and dry) and small fries when I go to the drive-thru (rarely). 

However, being that I was out of dog food and I wanted the dogs to eat nutritionally, I boiled chicken, cooked brown rice and peas. I discovered Bella doesn't like peas, but she ate the chicken and rice.

The next day she had diarrhea. On my carpeted floor. Ugh!  What is up with that? Isn't this the diet I have seen recommended when dogs have sensitive tummies and are having diarrhea??? Laila wasn't affected at all. And she loved it all, peas included! 

Bella doesn't have a chicken allergy; she eats it all the time and never has a problem. She's eaten rice before and never had a problem, although I don't generally feed her grain in her kibble diet. I really didn't think there would be a problem because 1. the food was bland, 2. it was familiar food, and 3. Bella normally has a tummy of steel.

The really good side to this is that my oldest daughter, who has an extremely sensitive stomach, cleaned it up before I got home. 

My youngest daughter would NEVER have done that for me ... and SHE professes to be the "better" child. Hmmmph!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I don't have any insight, but woohoo for your oldest girl! Is she the really irresponsible one? Because I root for her all the time.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> I don't have any insight, but woohoo for your oldest girl! Is she the really irresponsible one? Because I root for her all the time.


Yeah, she is. But I think she is trying to try, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm, maybe it has nothing to do with the food and Bella just has a slight tummy bug? I know sometimes around here with no food change at all, very rarely, but we will have a dog with a day of messy poo, then the next day they're right as rain and back to normal, like I said, it doesn't happen often but unless it goes on for longer than a day or two and shes staying hydrated and acting normal, I wouldn't be TOO concerned.


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

I know Angel gets a touch of diahrreah from time to time. It was when she was on a bland diet that I realized she doesn't digest rice. How much rice has Bella had before, at one time? Could it be that she just hasn't had enough to notice a difference, but now with it being a major part of her diet while she's on the bland, she's not tolerating it? Were there whole pieces of rice in her stool? I know, you didn't clean it up and it's gross to ask your daughter but she may have noticed.


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

It could be the brown rice. My previous dog got diarrhea from brown rice but was fine with white rice. I think it was too much fiber or something.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

My first thought would be the rice. My husky is extremely sensitive to rice and even the smallest amount results in instant diarrhea. When I do a bland diet I substitute scrambled eggs in place of rice. So our bland diet consists of boiled chicken and scrambled egg which goes over so much better.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

you could try replacing the rice with potatoes. when i give a bland diet i always do ground beef and mashed potatoes. the boys LOVE it and it really helps. adding a spoonful of canned pumpkin works even better.  i just boil the potatoes and beef together in a pot with no seasoning and then drain the water and mash it all up together. stir in a spoonful of pumpkin and it is the great loose poop stopper-upper! haha


----------

